
When did Facebook and LinkedIn become competitors? - transburgh
http://www.startuphustle.com/2007/07/10/when-did-facebook-and-linkedin-become-competitors/
======
sabhishek
You won't find ppl talking about the latest breast implant someone had, at
linkedIn :-)

------
aston
edit: I think there's a certain degree of hype involved.

------
jamiequint
circular linkage :D

